# Which Fixie? State Bicycle Contender vs Bombtrack vs Charge



## frenchben (26 Dec 2013)

Hey folks,

I'm weighing up a few options for my next commuting bike. Here's what I'm considering:

State Bicycle Contender
http://www.statebicycle.co.uk/product_p/contender.htm

Charge Plug 1 2014
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-plug-1-2014/

Bombtrack Script 2014
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bombtrack-script-2014/

Foffa Bikes One
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/foffa-bikes-one ... sive-2014/

Has anyone ridden any of these bikes and/or have any thoughts about them?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## derrick (26 Dec 2013)

I like this one better http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kona-paddy-wagon-with-bullhorn-handlebar-2014/ 
I ride one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cinelli-bootleg-mystic-rats-2014/ and love it have not ridden any of your selection so can't help on them,
Quite like the http://www.wiggle.co.uk/foffa-bikes...ium=affiliates&utm_campaign=www.cyclechat.net. have you ridden fixie before.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2013)

+1 for the paddy wagon, its the only one that looks like it might take mudguards, if I'm looking for a commuter the first bikes to be struck off the list are the ones that won't take mudguard's.


----------



## ayceejay (26 Dec 2013)

Your prices seem all over the place but if the Cinelli is within your budget that would be my choice.


----------



## frenchben (26 Dec 2013)

Hey guys,

Thanks for your replies.

I am indeed a bit all over the shop with the options because I'm honestly clueless about what to do! I was originally thinking I should opt for a ~£400 bike that could be thrashed around town but my concern was that it could end up being a bit of poor ride / have a limited life! The more expensive bikes (Cinelli, etc) look ace but was wondering if it's worth the money? It seems like you all like the Cinelli which is really good, but within that price range the other possible choices are the Bianchi D2 Pista (http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Bianchi-D2-Pista-Steel-2014-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_65909.htm) or the previously mentioned Bombtrack Script (which looks pretty nice I must say!).

What do you reckon?


----------



## jazzkat (29 Dec 2013)

frenchben said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> ...


The dolan track bikes are good value, you can ask for a drilled road fork and some of the bikes already come with two brakes.
http://www.dolan-bikes.com/dolan-track-bikes.html
I've got a Bianchi Pista and love it. Expensive for what it is, but looks beautiful. I looked at the cooper bikes. Very pretty, but again pricey for what they are.
http://www.cooperbikes.com/


----------



## frenchben (29 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> The dolan track bikes are good value, you can ask for a drilled road fork and some of the bikes already come with two brakes.
> http://www.dolan-bikes.com/dolan-track-bikes.html
> I've got a Bianchi Pista and love it. Expensive for what it is, but looks beautiful. I looked at the cooper bikes. Very pretty, but again pricey for what they are.
> http://www.cooperbikes.com/


Hey Jazzkat, thanks for your reply. I love the look of the Dolan bikes and the Cooper ones, well they're just cracking. In the end, I decided to go for the Bombtrack - it seemed to have much better components than the ones I originally listed and it looks pretty sweet too! It should arrive in a few days time so can't wait to try it!


----------



## jazzkat (29 Dec 2013)

frenchben said:


> Hey Jazzkat, thanks for your reply. I love the look of the Dolan bikes and the Cooper ones, well they're just cracking. In the end, I decided to go for the Bombtrack - it seemed to have much better components than the ones I originally listed and it looks pretty sweet too! It should arrive in a few days time so can't wait to try it!


Nice one, let us all know what it's like.
With lots of pics of course


----------



## Smurfy (29 Dec 2013)

Am I missing something? It's for commuting use, and only one of them appears to have brakes!


----------

